

College Has Gotten 12 Times More Expensive in One Generation - cognitvesystem
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/09/college-tuition-increased-1100-percent-since-1978

======
promotheuz
it does it because by exponential population growth

------
anti-shill
immigration is pushing most of the young american majority into white collar
jobs.

